# Plant Friendly Ph Buffers



## hexbasher (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm trying out an Amazon Sword in my tank right now.

Last night as i was mixing my water for todays water change, i noticed my API proper pH 6.5 says on the back, in bold, not for use in aquariums containing live plants

i'm assuming this is because this buffer contains phosphates

i'm not 100% sure if i'm going all the way for keeping a planted tank, but what are some good plant safe PH buffers? to this point, all my chems i have bought have been API


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

Why are you using a ph buffer. There really is no need for it in most cases, as long as you acclimate the fish to the water they are being kept in the ph is normally going to be fine.


----------



## hexbasher (Sep 11, 2010)

my PH is pretty high, 8ish and i want to slowly bring it down..its a new tank but i think its cycling...ammonia reads 0...


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't buffer it either unless your pH is crazy low. If you must buffer, do it by adding some type of carbonate rock like limestone or toss some crushed coral into your filter. It's far easier and cheaper than mixing water every week or two.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

A ph of 8 is just fine.


----------



## hexbasher (Sep 11, 2010)

ok...i was told to try to keep my water on the soft side and acidic


----------

